# FITA Skills and Drills



## Murray (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.archersdrouais.com/.../Plan_d_entrainement... <- this is an old training plan, in there it says "Suggestions for your weekly sessions (technical, physical and psychological) have been published some years ago on the WA Web site: www.archery.org" I also found a WA coaching presentation which talked about WA resources which included one year of weekly training tips - that's possibly what I'm thinking about, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

https://www.coparco.org/Coaches/CoachManuals/Coaches_Manual_Lev1eng.pdf


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

https://extranet.worldarchery.org/d...on/Coaching_Levels/Coaching_Manual_Level2.pdf


----------



## Murray (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks, the 2003 coaching manual has some of the exercises and drills I was looking for. The original 1-year training schedule (week by week) appears to have been lost in the mists of time, but I'll keep looking!


----------

